# The Last Ambush - UK Study on PTSD



## prairefire (26 May 2014)

MODS Please move if there is a better place for this.


Reading some of the comments on this story _Re: CFB Edmonton nurse charged with trafficking steroids_ was, for me, somewhat irksome and unsettling. The comments by Recceguy were well thought out and very much on point with respect to the offenders PTSD claim. It is only under exceptional circumstances will a court allow the use of PTSD to mitigate a sentence and there must be very specific causality between the offence and the mental illness. 


For those of you who wish to add another source to their knowledge about PTSD please go to this study and have a read. It is well written and provides some interesting and different conclusions with respect to the issues relating to PTSD. 

http://www.forceswatch.net/sites/default/files/The_Last_Ambush_web.pdf


----------



## Pieman (23 Jun 2014)

Thanks for posting that, a very interesting read. It's interesting to see the challenges researchers face when dealing with a problem with very little data to go off of. It sounds from the document that this group is trying to narrow down some kind of way to predict who will most likely suffer from PTSD and who would not. 



> It is only under exceptional circumstances will a court allow the use of PTSD to mitigate a sentence and there must be very specific causality between the offence and the mental illness.



I believe a common criminal act for those suffering with ptsd is getting caught drunk driving. I suspect the courts don't let them off the hook either.


----------

